# My New Kitten!



## Kittybuns (Sep 19, 2012)

I am so excited to share my new kitten! We adopted him yesterday from our local cat rescue. He has quite the tale! He and his siblings were born in Kenai, Alaska, then dropped off at the animal shelter. Apparently his siblings were calico, tabby, Siamese markings, and other pretty babies, and all of them got adopted except for him. On Thursday he was flown 500 miles to my town and someone from the cat rescue picked him up at the airport. She called me that night, then we went to meet him early Friday morning and took him home! What a busy few days for him!

He is 8 weeks old. We're still getting to know him of course, but what we do know is that he is AWESOME. Very friendly, very playful, very confident. He has been settling in so well! No fearfulness or hiding, heck, he ran to the door when he heard my husband turning the door knob. He is a little purr monster and just purrs all the time. He's also snuggled up with me for a little nap a few times. Needless to say, we are in love with this little baby and clearly, the best was saved for last! He's also been using the litter box like a champ, and eating and drinking.

Our 3 year old orange tabby, Declan, has not met his baby brother yet, but he's interested! The kitten is being kept in the bedroom, and Declan has taken to yowling outside the door a couple of times when he knows I'm in here playing with the baby. He hasn't shown any signs of aggression when he's smelled things with the kitten's scent, and has actually been purring way louder than normal when I pet him after playing with the kitten. He's also tried to shove the door open. Declan's gotten along well with our friends' kittens in the past, but I want to take things slow since our new kitten is intruding on his territory.

For those who read my other posts about Cocoa, the 5 year old cat we wanted to adopt from the shelter but who was adopted by someone else at the last minute... I'm sad about missing out on Cocoa and will always remember her, but this little baby is a pretty good consolation prize :love2

Anyway, enough words. Here he is! Any name ideas? I really want to name him Purrcy, my husband and I are still discussing names though.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Cute! His name should be Skunkie even though his white stripe is on his belly! Congratulations. Looks like your consolation prize IS a winner.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He is absolutely beautiful! He looks so alert and playful. I am glad he is settling I so well. He looks like a Maxwell to me!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Since he has a little white mustache...looks like? How about "Stache"?! He's Adorable!


----------



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

SOO CUUTE :O, Oreo?


----------



## Kittybuns (Sep 19, 2012)

It has been decided! His name is Purrcy Poundcake! I love it


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Awww he is sooo cuuuute!!! I wanna cuddle him xD

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

He is so sweet! What a little cutie!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Love your chosen name. I believe things happen for a reason and this cutie is the reason the previous kitty didn't work out. Purrcy was the cat for you


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a wonderful name!


----------



## camnyn (Jan 29, 2014)

Love him. Looks a lot like my Mia...similar story...she was the last sibling left, and the best one, too! Have fun.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Purrcy sounds purrfect for him! Thanks for sharing such great "action" photos! Not easy to do with a young kitty! :thumb


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

OMG, he is gorgeous!! What a beauty!! Congrats and enjoy your new baby, he sounds wonderful.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Congratulations on bringing your new baby home! He's so cute and looks so playful! I hope he and Declan become best buddies when they do finally meet.


----------



## Kittybuns (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words, everyone! I am SO in love with Purrcy. He's like instant happiness. Every tiny thing he does is adorable! As much as I love my other pets, I don't think I've been this smitten before. I will post some more photos of him later tonight!


----------



## Kittybuns (Sep 19, 2012)

Here are more pictures of my little baby!

















And... zombie kitten!


----------



## Kittybuns (Sep 19, 2012)

Okay, my apologies if some of the photos are too big? I'm really confused. In Photobucket, I resized ALL of them to be 800 by the biggest side, and clicked "replace original" so they're the only ones in the album. Some of the pictures above say they are too big though! Sorry


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

OH, Purrcy is just BEAUTIFUL! I am totally in love! Congratulations


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Aww he is so adorable ^_^

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG, those last two pictures are absolutely precious! Love the pink tongue sticking out when he's on the scratcher - cool scratcher too!


----------

